# external hard drive for vip222k does it work



## aask1826

will a external hard drive work with vip22k?


----------



## thomasjk

No. Its the only VIP receiver that EHD's will not work with.


----------



## gtal98

It won't work with a 222 or 222k.


----------



## P Smith

the company execs promised the feature more then an year ago - waiting ...


----------



## [email protected] Network

The ViP222/222k does not support the EHD feature. I haven't received any updates regarding whether or not the feature will be added.


----------



## Jim5506

Doubtful as adding DVR capability to the 222 would almost make it the same as the 722.

For the 211 there is no DVR equivalent.


----------

